# I think I may have broken something in my foot - Any Nurses?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

On Friday night we all went out for a meal for my mates 40th Birthday. We ended up going back to his house for drinks afterwards.

His wife is into Kickboxing and has a Gym in the Garage. In a drunken stupor I went to kick the punchbag (idiot that I am), I kicked the wall at the side of it. It hurt but perhaps "something" was helping numb the pain.

Yesterday morning when I woke up my foot was swollen (only slightly though) and a little bruising half way up my foot. Today the swelling seems to have gone down but I am still limping a bit (though would'nt say I was in much / any pain). But, when I try and bend my toes, the middle toe will just not budge. When I try this with my other foot I can't stop that middle toe from bending no matter what.

So, does it sound like I have done something to it, and if so should I be getting it looked at? We are away for 6 weeks from the middle of next week so I would rather be right if at all possible.

CHEERS


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Speaking as one who broke several metatarsal bones in my left foot 3 years ago I would say, waste NO time at all and get it looked at. Go to A&E PRONTO.

I was given one of those wedge shaped boot thingies first and this did not help at all so eventually the whole leg -including above my knee- was put in plaster.

About a year after everything was supposedly back to normal I was still in pain and an X ray showed a stress fracture of the same bones.

The sooner you get it sorted the sooner you can plan your holiday- hopefully with nothing more serious than a tube of ibuprofen gel to take with you.

You know you ought to !

G


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Stick some ice on it to reduce swelling and go to doc in morning. Take paracetomol for the pain.

Or alternatively if one is in lots of pain, do not pass go, do not collect £200 and go straight to casualty greetin like a baby...........................................be prepared for long looooong looooooooooooooooooooong wait! May the force be with you........


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

The word plonker springs to mind but boys will be boys especially after imbibing, was going to say a skinful, but that was presuming. :lol: 
Suggest you get it checked out, don't need a pot for a toe fracture, but sounds more like a metatarsal. bone on top of your foot, still might not need a pot. could be soft tissue injury with some nerve damage. get the nhs to sort it out before you go unless you have great insurance. 
they do great plastic splints now too so if they try to pot ask if one of those would be suitable instead.
Hope it gets sorted soon
Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Stick some ice on it to reduce swelling and go to doc in morning. Take paracetomol for the pain.
> 
> Or alternatively if one is in lots of pain, do not pass go, do not collect £200 and go straight to casualty greetin like a baby...........................................be prepared for long looooong looooooooooooooooooooong wait! May the force be with you........


Snag with this is that you are delaying any possible treatment by another day and- if you're going away next week- you need to get sorted asap.

Do you have one of those small injuries clinics at your local hospital ?

G


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

great advice Grizzly


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with the others and suggest that you go to A&E straight away. My wife fell while we were walking in Norfolk last weekend. We did not go to the hospital until the following day and then found that she has broken a bone in her elbow. They have decided not to operate and will see how it goes.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

te he heee. Not something I would have done, much erm!!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies.

I have rang the local "walk in center" and explained the situation. They have said that if I can "live with it" till tommorrow, they will be able to see me in the morning and xray it then.

The xray closed today at 5pm.

I think I will do that to be on the safe side.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Went to the Walk-In Center this morning. Sent me for X-Ray. The diagnosis was simple - Im Mard, Nowt wrong with it, lol.

Not quite true, swollen tendons but no breaks according to the X-Ray.

CHEERS


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Went to the Walk-In Center this morning. Sent me for X-Ray. The diagnosis was simple - Im Mard, Nowt wrong with it, lol.


Whew ! I'm so glad. I've been thinking of you this morning and hoping all was well and you wouldn't have to alter holiday plans.

Drive- and walk- carefully and enjoy yourselves !

G


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Re:Ibruprofen as mentioned in another reply.
Please note that taking Ibruprofen or anything with brufen in it is dangerous if you're asthmatic....most pharmacies these days don't bother asking you before dipensing it.
Take care and hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

As an emergency Nurse practitioner, I would like to offer this advice - do not expect your injury to get better overnight - soft tissue injuries can take as long as fractures to mend, so gentle mobilisation is advised - not too much walking at first, take it easy for a while, but don't give up altogether. If you can take non steroidal anti-inflammatories eg. Ibuproefen, do so with paracetemol for a few days, really bad asthmatics should not take Ibuprofen but some can tolerate it for a short time. Do not take them if you have a history of stomach problems, you can however take a tube of Voltarol gel with you, now available without Prescription and it is better than Ibuprofen. Have a good trip and restrict the kick boxing!!


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: I think I may have broken something in my foot - Any Nur*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> On Friday night we all went out for a meal for my mates 40th Birthday. We ended up going back to his house for drinks afterwards.
> 
> ...


Jeez! He'll have to watch his P's and Q's

I'm glad she's not MY wife ..... !


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rraf said:


> Re:Ibruprofen as mentioned in another reply.
> Please note that taking Ibruprofen or anything with brufen in it is dangerous if you're asthmatic....most pharmacies these days don't bother asking you before dispensing it.
> Take care and hope you're feeling better soon.


The above should read MAY affect you if you have asthma. The information states use with caution not do not use at all, thankfully as i am asthmatic but am allergic to paracetamol. don't have a problem with aspirin either unless they have gone powdery and inhaling anything powdery makes me wheeze.
I work on a medical ward and have done for almost 30 years and have encountered very few people who have a respiratory response to taking ibuprofen, gastric irritation though, now your talking.
Re pharmacies asking before dispensing medication, have never been asked if i have a problem with paracetamol, and many over the counter medications are 'improved' by adding this.
Sue


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

georgiemac said:


> As an emergency Nurse practitioner, I would like to offer this advice - do not expect your injury to get better overnight - soft tissue injuries can take as long as fractures to mend, so gentle mobilisation is advised - not too much walking at first, take it easy for a while, but don't give up altogether. If you can take non steroidal anti-inflammatories eg. Ibuproefen, do so with paracetemol for a few days, really bad asthmatics should not take Ibuprofen but some can tolerate it for a short time. Do not take them if you have a history of stomach problems, you can however take a tube of Voltarol gel with you, now available without Prescription and it is better than Ibuprofen. Have a good trip and restrict the kick boxing!!


Having had the experiences of both fractures and soft tissue injuries (STI) to both feet at various times, I can say from first hand experience that the STI took as long, if not longer to mend than the fractures. My experience too was that the STI were initially more painful than the fractures.

Having a fracture does of course mean, in most cases, being 'plastered' where in my case the STIs were not. One occasion of being 'plastered' did cause the Queen to stop and speak to me at a garden party I attended at Buckingham Palace in 2002. I was sitting in a wheelchair with my leg sticking out on a fracture board having just had a new plaster applied that morning. The Queen asked me what I had done to which I replied "Fell down a 6 inch step" I told her that I was there under false pretences as I had been invited as a member of the then DDA (Disabled Drivers' Association) but I wasn't driving at the time of the garden party to which she replied "Oh, I suppose you can't"!


----------

